# Removal of airbags



## shawnjohns (Aug 29, 2013)

I need help removing a couple airbags. I have a Cruze with the passenger dash and driver's knee airbags deployed. How do I remove each one of them? After removal and replacement is there anything else that I need to do besides having Chevrolet reset the computer?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Good luck with this, I wish i could be of some help, but I only know how to take out the Steering Wheel airbag (based upon posts around here). If I find something I will let you know.


----------



## shawnjohns (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks! I had to remove that one as well which was pretty easy. The other two are a struggle.


----------



## KBRacing96 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope someone will post how to do the pass air bag too! lol I think mine was deployed in the wreck it was in before I got it, but not sure. The Snap On scanner says there is an open circuit on the drivers and pass side, but the windshield is OEM GM, wasn't broke or replaced and doesn't look like they changed the dash cover. My buddy looked up how to change it the dealer service manual at his work and you pretty much have to take the WHOLE dash and center console out to get to it...  not looking forward to that...


----------



## Ltmartin (Apr 14, 2016)

Was there anyone able to replace airbags for the passenger dash and passenger knee one??


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Air bags use a capacitor to store electrical energy, in a crash, first thing to go is the electrical. For years they never put a bleeder resistor across this capacitor and had to be manually discharged playing very close attention to what you were doing or it will blow up in your face.

Most of the newer vehicles added this one cent resistor, but you have to remove the negative battery cable first, say for a minute, I would give it at least ten minutes.

Not accepting any liability for this, you do need knowledge as to how to find that connector and disconnect it. Like covering the electrical connector with a plastic bag and tape it. No ifs, ands, or buts about these things, they are a bomb, and you can get some very serious injuries.

They are a supplementary restrain system SRS, and only intended as an extra safety feature required by law. Historically, have killed more children than saved the lives of idiots that refused to wear their safety belts. Most effective in a head on collision, but if you are not wearing your safety belt, serious injuries or death in a rollover type accident, or even fly through the windshield.

Idiot congress made this law, and for kids, can't sit in the front seat anymore, so with more than two, have to buy a gas guzzling vehicle with more than one rear seat. Basterds won't even give a tax deduction for this huge extra expense, I hate those idiots running MY country. 

And one air bag does not fit all different sizes of people, shorter ones can get their neck broken, because they are sitting far closer to the steering wheel. Even in a slight fender bender so called accident. 

Man, we sure have a bunch of idiots running this country. Got me started again.


----------

